# Opposite of duct tape



## ship (Jun 24, 2008)

Saw a spray can today that was wrapped in silver duct tape. Written on it was "ooposite of duct tape". What was in the spray can?


----------



## Les (Jun 25, 2008)

Um... Goof Off!


----------



## What Rigger? (Jun 25, 2008)

Probably not "[email protected] Chrome". I'll go with Turpentine or Kerosene.


----------



## curtg (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll bite.

WD40


----------



## PadawanGeek (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe there was some good in the can


----------



## rmarston (Jun 25, 2008)

Goof Off of course - slime remover


----------



## jwl868 (Jun 25, 2008)

Teflon.............?


----------



## mrcog (Jun 25, 2008)

It's gotta be WD40!!!

If it's unstuck, use duck tape. If it's stuck, use WD40... It's all you need


----------



## LDTom (Jun 25, 2008)

adhesive . . not the opposite of duct tape by any means. Maybe it is somebody playing a cruel joke.


----------



## Van (Jun 25, 2008)

WD-40, it's got to be by far one of the most effective adhesive residue removers in the world, and much safer on most surfaces than Goof-Off.


----------



## len (Jun 25, 2008)

Since all duct tape has some color, isn't this the opposite of duct tape? Scotch Transparent Duct Tape


----------



## lieperjp (Jun 25, 2008)

len said:


> Since all duct tape has some color, isn't this the opposite of duct tape? Scotch Transparent Duct Tape



That stuff is a rip-off... It's more white than transparent and is NOT as sticky as duct tape.


----------



## porkchop (Jun 26, 2008)

If I had to pick an opposite of duck tape it would be white petroleum grease, but given budgets and need I would guess the substance in question if WD-40. If I remember the Dierks Bently song "Nothing is locked too tight or broke too lose for a man like me".


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 28, 2008)

Van said:


> WD-40, it's got to be by far one of the most effective adhesive residue removers in the world, and much safer on most surfaces than Goof-Off.



Isn't that the truth. I used Goof-Off once on a plastic surface, walked away for a minute, came back and it had eaten away at the plastic like an acid.


----------



## Les (Jun 29, 2008)

I've also learned that Goof-Off on plastic is bad. We use it almost exclusively at Lowe's for removing double-sided tape residue from the metal racking though. It works great for that. But you usually have to repaint after using it because it loosens it up and leaves some discoloration. Luckily we have plenty of "Lowe's Grey" fixture and rack paint on hand!


----------



## lieperjp (Jun 30, 2008)

We usually use Goo-Gone... It's not very powerful, but it tends to work great after soaking for a while.

At my work we sell 3M Scotch Adhesive remover pens. It works great for small spots, especially the built in scraper. It's worked on everything I've put it up against, except the mystery spot on the windows at work... that could just be because the adhesive is on glass. Metal and wood... Great.


----------



## tngillette (Jul 8, 2008)

This guy was definately just goofing off. if anything it's just WD-40. I've always used gaffers tape not duct tape anyways


----------



## lieperjp (Jul 8, 2008)

When do we find out exactly what it was?


----------



## ship (Jul 8, 2008)

lieperjp said:


> When do we find out exactly what it was?



IN this case it was a duct tape covered spray can on the table of the other ME at the shop - the "old man of the theater" as it were. When I got hired, part of my career ambitions on the resume was to either become "a world famous designer" - not likely, or "the old man of the theater" which was during the interview was possible in no ceiling as to where I went, but not really in that specific way given they already had someone in that role. Story of my life, always get to places and there is some grumpy old man of the theater that knows all and has done all in some way over me who teaches me a lot but in many ways also stands in my way for growth, or at least is often a safety net above me in asking his advise before I screw up in a big way on some things.. In this current place it became after a few years a bit different, I'm considered "(his nick name) lite." This as if a lite beer. In other words a bit less intimidation and lecture in asking a easy question but still the right answer. Real team the other ME and I are, he looks in on me for most everything and so do I with him as a backstop to each other. Helped me in some very important ways, and set many of the standards that now are often industry standards, my job to revise and refine what has already been built upon in "polishing up that turd really well". Always good to have a team of people that are trained differently, get along and in both admitting neither knows all and each is well trained enough to ask in for an observation of what you are doing so one does not forget something important.

Anyway, on his very messy work table I saw that can of spray something the opposite of duct tape wrapped in and labeled as such. Granted I knew and many suspect his joke right off the bat, but he would not tell so I won't either. Respect the heck out of the guy even if he is a bit more barbaric in some ways and anial in other ways than my style. This granted we always agree no matter for detail on end result.



Beyond this all, when we moved to the new shop we attempted to remove Goof Off from the company. In fact it was officially banned by the upper management. There was to be none of it anywhere in the building. That lasted about a week. Had this replacement by it by way of the company Zep by the name of ZepOff. Spray cans of a similar compound to Goof Off. After the first week people started getting really nasty chemical burns to beyond the more soft arms - to even their fingers by way of using the stuff. It was taking the paint off the road boxes and lighting fixtures - this beyond just taking the Sharpee writing off labels. Nasty stuff. Took about a month to officially get rid of the stuff from the shop. Took a can home and used it for paint remover - decent for that but only equal to normal paint remover. On the other hand, any of it touched you and it burned much more than even paint remover. Really nasty stuff. Back to Goof Off... Amongst other rules of the new shop that fell to the way side upon reality.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats simple

Its a can full of butaine for burning anyone who dares to use duct tape for anything but ducts 

_oh and hostages, but i think gaff tape works better but i can compromise on that_


----------



## ishboo (Jul 15, 2008)

It has to be WD40


----------



## soundlight (Jul 15, 2008)

The only thing that we use goof-off for in the shop is for erasing sharpie writing on road case labels that have been taped on with really wide packaging tape _or_ removing said really wide packaging tape (and the resulting residue) from the cases themselves when a label rips and has to be replaced.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 5, 2008)

Duct tape sticks to itself and is difficult to peel apart, so something that inherently repels itself... Magnets?

[Your story reminds me of "Witch-B-Gone" the LD at my school had found, and refused to tell anyone what the can actually was. I think someone pointed it out the can's colors peeked out the top of the label and looked like WD40, but I don't know if it was confirmed. Tangent over.]


----------



## gaffer240 (Aug 6, 2008)

Who knows what is in the can, just put it on the self opposite the duct tape.


----------



## philhaney (Aug 29, 2008)

Van said:


> WD-40, it's got to be by far one of the most effective adhesive residue removers in the world, and much safer on most surfaces than Goof-Off.



The only thing I've found that gets duct tape (or any kind of tape) residue completely off plastic without mucking it up is Whiteboard Cleaner. Just don't use it in a non-ventilated space, as you have to apply it and then let it sit for a minute.


Hughesie89 said:


> Its a can full of butaine for burning anyone who dares to use duct tape for anything but ducts



Several tests have been conducted, and the *ONLY *thing duct tape does *NOT *work on is ducts. On A/C ducts, the tape gets wet when moisture condenses on it, the glue gets wet and the tape slides off. On heating ducts, the glue dries out, powderizes, and the tape falls off.....


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 29, 2008)

philhaney said:


> The only thing I've found that gets duct tape (or any kind of tape) residue completely off plastic without mucking it up is Whiteboard Cleaner. Just don't use it in a non-ventilated space, as you have to apply it and then let it sit for a minute.


From the MSDS for the product referenced "CONTAINS: 2-BUTOXYETHANOL, ISOPROPYL ALCOHOL". Pretty expensive for paint thinner and rubbing alcohol. 

My favorite overpriced solvent is *Liquid Nails® Adhesive & Caulk Remover.*


It's a gel, so stays put without evaporation, and will remove almost anything. Its MSDS, http://www.hardwarestore.com/media/msds/103697.pdf, lists all sorts of scary ingredients. Use only in a well-ventilated location, and wear all applicable PPE!


----------

